# New Update Available?



## rablaw (Feb 2, 2003)

TV Remote issue was addressed previously before the last update was suspended because Developer options were locked. But now the Developer Options are again unlocked on my TS4K.- . Is anyone else seeing this? If this is a new release are there any other fixes? My Tivo App still shows version 1.0.158-RC6


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Tivo started rolling out firmware update 4896 to 10% of the user base.. Check the firmware version number shown in Device Preferences, About, Build.

I only bought my TS4K a couple of weeks ago and never had the issue with the developer options being PIN protected. Mine is still on 4734, so I must have gotten it after they stopped pushing out the update that broke things.


----------

